

Show HN: Bootstrap Docs - documentation for all versions of Twitter Bootstrap - FuzzyDunlop
http://bootstrap-docs.org

======
spitfire
I thought this was going to be a bootstrap template for building
documentation/help for projects.

Someone please make this.

~~~
FuzzyDunlop
Edited the title to make it clearer :)

~~~
spitfire
I'm sure it's appreciated by many people. An awful lot of people were
complaining - seemingly rightfully sow.

~~~
FuzzyDunlop
There's at least two of us who saw that and decided to address it over the
weekend.

